

Rails Templater: Generate Rails 3 apps the way you like them - kfaustino
http://adventuresincoding.com/2011/01/rails-templater---agnostic-at-last

======
bowmande
This looks like a great tool for starting up a project. It would be nice to
have it run the same thing again without going through all of the menus.

~~~
kfaustino
I am thinking of adding a YAML configuration option to accept your predefined
preferences to address this.

